# K-9 Enterprises/Oklahoma



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just following up on breeders in Oklahoma and came across the following breeder on puppyfind.com. Here is a BYB proud and self-identifying as a BYB. Grammar/spelling straight from the ad.

*K9-enterprises* Member Since: October 22nd, 2013 Location: Oologah, OK, United States Telephone: 918-699-9809 _We are a backyarding breeding facility. We breed Golden Retrievers, Pugs,and French Bulldogs. We garentee healthy puppies. They are born in raised in our home.Our pups are fed the best food and giving lots of love!!
_


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

At least he isn't trying to fool anyone!!


----------

